# Sync all your devices

## liinnu

Hey guys!

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my question. My goal is to synchronize my HTC Desire Z, a notebook and my workstation. For that, I thought I should set up a web server (Apache2) and install a groupware on it. It is very important that I have everywhere a two-way sync (i.e. server <-> htc, server <-> notebook, server <-> workstation). I "just" want to sync my calendar and address book. On both (notebook, workstation) I work with thunderbird and lightning. I found Synthesis for the way server <-> htc. So this direction is no problem. My problem is the notebook and workstation. I need a groupware, which is able to handle with thunderbird and lightning and supports SyncMl (for htc). Is there someone who know an appropriate groupware? 

Are there any other solutions than groupware? A tool or something like that, which I can install on the web server to sync my devices?

For my use, it is not important to have a "web access" (I will never use that)! I need a web server because there's no solution to sync (calendar, address book) workstation <-> htc. 

And I want to mention that Google is no solution for me!

I'm very thankful for your help! 

cheers

liinnu

ps: There's a groupware called Sogo: Have anybody install it on gentoo? Probably this would do the job but my first impression is that it looks very complicated to install it. I didn't found a how to or something like that. 

I'm sorry for my poor english  :Smile: 

----------

